# Signierte Onlinerechnung checken (Batch-Job) ?



## rethus (10. September 2008)

Ich habe hier einige Onlinerechnungen gesammelt... inkl. Signatur, mit der Sie verschickt wurden.
Gegengeprüft hab ich die eigentlich bisher nicht. Aber die Rechtsprechung sagt ja jetzt, das der Prüfbericht mit in die Buchhaltung muss.

Meine Frage:
Gibt es unter Linux die Möglichkeit, alle PDF-Rechnungen in einem Ordner mit den entsprechenden Signaturen (gleich benannt wie die Rechnung) zu prüfen, und einen Prüfbereicht ausdrucken zu lassen?


----------



## Navy (10. September 2008)

Wenn die pdfs GPG-signiert sind brauchst Du nur das sig-File und es kann losgehen:


```
for i in *.pdf;
do
  echo Verifizieren von $i;
  gpg --verify $SIGFILE $i;
done
```

HTH


----------



## rethus (10. September 2008)

Ja, wenn es ein gpg oder pgp wäre, wäre ich ja auch froh. Aber das sind halt diese PCKG Signaturen für Onlinerechnungen.

Die Signaturdatei heißt z.B. "*.p7s"


----------



## Navy (10. September 2008)

Bei der Recherche nach dem passenden OpenSSL-Befehl fand ich folgendes:

https://securehomes.esat.kuleuven.b...Verification#I_got_a_digitally_signed_pdf_doc

Hat den Vorteil, dass ich das jetzt nicht selber zusammenschustern muss


----------

